# Setting tub with Durabond??????????????????



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

On a small bathroom job I am doing, (electrical only-not one of mine) the homeowner insisted that the tub be set in durabond instead of mortar.

"Someone" that he apparently trusts told him that this was the "only" way to do this. The GC honored his wishes and the end result was pretty funny to watch. (Tub making crackling noises and creaking, out of level and plumb, sliding horizontally after the durabond hardened, or should I say no bond, etc.)

I have never heard of this method. Am I just out of touch or is this a viable option and wasn't done right?

Just curious in case it comes up again on one of my jobs.

:blink:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

You sure they didn't mean Structolite?

It's made by USG too and is a white powder in a brown bag.

Structolite is very commonly used as a setting bed, but never Durabond.

Check on that and get back to me.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I use low expansion foam. Here's a discussion on this topic:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f18/do-you-support-under-shower-receptors-65033/

:clap:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I use low expansion foam. Here's a discussion on this topic:
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f18/do-you-support-under-shower-receptors-65033/
> 
> :clap:


I saw that thread and searched the forum before posting.

They used Durabond 90 (per customer demand) Yes Durabond.

PS-Sorry about all the ?'s on the heading. I didn't notice that until after I submitted the new post.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> Sorry about all the ?'s on the heading.


I figured you just _REALLY _wanted to know :laughing:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

rselectric1 said:


> They used Durabond 90 (per customer demand) Yes Durabond.


No, I mean the guy that told the HO to use Durabond. My guess is that the "smart guy" mispoke saying "Durabond" instead of "Structolite", the HO not knowing any better ran with the error and you got yourself a bad game of telephone.

How many times have you heard a contractor call a product the wrong thing because they are ignorant.

"Yeah...gimme three of those 1x6 Aztec boards..."


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I will try to find out tactfully with the HO and I will let you know if I get any more details.

I have to go there tomorrow to finish up a couple details on the electric rough.

The good part is that the HO saw the problems and is now agreeable to setting the tub in mortar. The GC was gloating because he recommended against it.

You guys have answered the question though, durabond (drywall mud) is not a viable setting bed material.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Customers name wasn't Ray was it??

He was one of those over thinkers,who 'Researched' every thing (to death) before I started any thing.

Drove me to the brink--Fortunately I'm deaf in one ear and can't hear out of the other.

When I had time I would explain things to him--No not really-about the most I'd say is watch and learn.


The contractor learned a valuable lesson-Don't let the customer talk you into doing something you know is wrong.------------MIKE-------------


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

mikeswoods said:


> Customers name wasn't Ray was it??
> 
> He was one of those over thinkers,who 'Researched' every thing (to death) before I started any thing.
> 
> ...


Never have, never will.
I've had T&M jobs where the HO said I didn't have to bother doing one thing or another (because they didn't want to pay for the extra time I would have to spend making it code compliant)

I'm not going to put my license in jeapordy for anyone. Worst case scenario I will finish the job on my own time and just send them a bill and hope to get paid. (I've had hack "contractors" try this too.)


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

When jackass friends of the client tell him this way or that way is the right way I ask them how long they have been licensed to do that type of work I get alot this look. :blink: I woud never allow any Ho ever to dictate how things were done.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

kevjob said:


> When jackass friends of the client tell him this way or that way is the right way I ask them how long they have been licensed to do that type of work I get alot this look. :blink: I woud never allow any Ho ever to dictate how things were done.


Agreed. I'm a pretty agreeable guy, but wrong is wrong. There are so many "know it alls" out there trying to impress their friends with their "worldly knowledge" and if the HO is the impressionable type they can just as easily be swayed back into reality with a little common sense. (If they are smart enough to listen)


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I discovered some drop dead wiring in a crawl space some years back. All open boxes, Romex spliced with tape burned and missing wire nuts.---death trap.

The access to the crawl was under the finished basement stairs, that area was used as a play house for the kids.

Home owner said,"oh,We know about that. My father did the wiring. Don't worry the kids never go in there." 

Years ago-------Still makes me angry, I fixed it,"the kids never go in there." right--not even my kids,Some people should not be allowed--GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

mikeswoods said:


> I discovered some drop dead wiring in a crawl space some years back. All open boxes, Romex spliced with tape burned and missing wire nuts.---death trap.
> 
> The access to the crawl was under the finished basement stairs, that area was used as a play house for the kids.
> 
> ...


Last week I inspected a bank repo where the previous "tenant" (long story) was a "contractor". He removed a load bearing wall and the living rooom ceiling was 2-1/2" in deflection. I had to jack it back up and reframe what he screwed up. Angus offered me his wall jacks but I was able to straighten it out through a little "brute force" and a couple floor jacks.

The scary part was that part of this house was ready to collapse and he had his own kids living in it. 

God knows what jeapordy and hazards he has inflicted with his handy work in other peoples houses.:furious:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> God knows what jeapordy and hazards he has inflicted with his handy work in other peoples houses.:furious:


No chit! These are usually the same people that drive 5-star crash rated vehicles, have the highest rated consumer reports strollers and organic mocha-soy latte baby formula! :laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

angus242 said:


> No chit! These are usually the same people that drive 5-star crash rated vehicles, have the highest rated consumer reports strollers and organic mocha-soy latte baby formula! :laughing:


Penny smart and dollar foolish:thumbsup:

We cant save them from themselves!


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm going to have to show you how to build a 'Jack Wall' I've lifted a house right off the foundation with them. 
Look in DIY for the post " replacing a rotted sill" I've go a description there.

Safe -effective-cheap- MIKE--


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Greg Di said:


> No, I mean the guy that told the HO to use Durabond. My guess is that the "smart guy" mispoke saying "Durabond" instead of "Structolite","





I wouldnt be surprised if someone really said Durabond.... I've heard about remodelers and plumbers dropping a 5 gal pail of spackle on the floor, and setting the tub in that. Can you imagine how much moisture is getting sucked into the subfloor?

You just cant argue with morons like this... (I've tried... everyone thinks they know the right way to do everything)


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Structolite is commonly used, we used it before as well.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Depending on the tub, I normally do a drypack base topped with some thinset


----------



## izzy (Oct 6, 2009)

kevjob said:


> When jackass friends of the client tell him this way or that way is the right way I ask them how long they have been licensed to do that type of work I get alot this look. :blink: I woud never allow any Ho ever to dictate how things were done.


How about how the check was being written:laughing: Just joking. I am a professional contractor, but I'm also a home owner if I'm having work done to my house that for some reason I didn't do myself they better listen to what I have to say.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 23, 2008)

I love it. Once again, a homeowners friend knows more than any of us. Concrete bed only, at this lil ol plumbing shop.


----------

